
Hendrix 3.0.0 - jMyles
https://github.com/hendrix/hendrix/releases/tag/3.0.0
======
ricardobeat
Any mention of performance? Is it on par with modern servers like `uvloop`?

------
Alex3917
Nice, I didn't realize you were still working on this!

~~~
stuntkite
Yeah, me either. I was really excited about this a couple years ago, and in
the last six months this has actually come back in line with stuff I need.
Excited to try it out again.

------
sroussey
TLDR: “A python web server focused on async and offbeat network traffic” now
with Python 3 compatibility (for those not familiar with the project)

